# Help about buying a Nissan car



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Well, Im not a proud owner of a nissan car yet ( I still havent decided on it.. considering it's old.. and used. )
The car in question is a 1984 Nissan 300ZX manual

Ive NEVER used a manual before.. Only in games but that's just.. bullsh!t considering it's never like RL there.

So.. If I do get this car, I expect to have problems shifting 
That and the car is an 'as-is' car which has never been checked out.. and I dont know what problems may already be wrong with the car ( Like how some cars have faulty parts already in it..or a reccomended upgrade to prevent future problems )

I feel like taking the car, stripping the paint off and giving it say.. midnight blue or black, Gonna rip the stereo out and put in a CD-R player with mp3 capabilities with a nice sub in the back 

I dont really expect the car to be fast.. But any car at this point to replace my.. Dodge pos hello-I-get-50-miles-on-one-tank-of-gas RAM truck
Hopefully the gas mileage will be much better.. if not I'll see if I can somehow fix it so it is better.


Any comments about what I could expect with the car, or what I should do in the way of repairs is welcome


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

how much is he askin? how many miles? how many owners? gimme all the details that you can


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

HondaEater0007 said:


> *how much is he askin? how many miles? how many owners? gimme all the details that you can *


One is for 1200, 53k miles 1 owner ( same car as I mentioned )

Another is 3500 150k miles 2 owners ( same car as I mentioned.. )
I could grab more info about the cheaper one.. but I think there's problems with it.. but i'll check anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

i would go for it! i love my 86 300zx, it runs strong and fast with 100,000+ miles on it. i'm thinkin about doing a rebuild on it, but all in good time. it's a 5 spd too and the throws are a little too long for my liking, but that can be fixed. let me know if you buy it. they're great cars!


----------

